# ever used your light to help others?



## wquiles (Dec 26, 2005)

Tue or Wed of last week I was doing my nightly walk with my 2-year old girl when I noticed an UPS truck going up and down my street. It was obvious the guy was somewhat lost (it was already dark), and as the truck approached me, and as I was in front some house in my street, the driver got out of the truck and said: "is that house #1009?" 

From his vantage point in the street (and with no light of any kind) it was impossible to see clearly, so I simply pointed my A2 (which of course was lit!) to the front of the house and voila, the whole front of the house was now clearly visible and the driver (and I) can clearly see the number "1009" on the house 

It was very gratifying to be able to help the UPS guy deliver what was most likely a present to someone in my street 

Will


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 26, 2005)

I help nurses find pills they drop all the time when I'm in the nursing homes doing mobile X-rays. 

Even though the hall is lit up by flourescent lights , the 60 lumen beam of my HDS U60 XRGT will make the little dropped pills easy to find!

-PSM


----------



## CLHC (Dec 26, 2005)

What a neighborly fellow you are Will! The only time I sort of aided my buddy in finding an address/parking spot, was when I was on my first repossesion case with him. He used his 2D Maglite with dying batteries and I used my SureFire 6P. He complained that it was too much light and didn't want to be too obvious. Needless to say, I quit that job. NOT MY CUP OF TEA! Too Much Adrenaline Rush I Say!


----------



## tvodrd (Dec 26, 2005)

A couple weeks ago a bigrig guy was backed into the dock at work in the dark at 6am, waiting for Receiving to open. He was in the process of inspecting something on his rig with a "grocery store" 2D POS. I was there having a smoke and elected to help him with the little EDC. (One of those minor flashaholic moments.  )

Larry


----------



## yaesumofo (Dec 26, 2005)

I whip out the EDC at every oportunity to help! Isn't that what they are for?

If I see that I can help with my flashlight then I do it.

Yaesumofo


----------



## Sleestak (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh heavens, yes.

All the time.

Just yesterday, during a huge family party at my house, one of the little girls lost a necklace out in the front yard grass. Worth maybe .65 cents, but you know how important it is to them.

Well, I didn't just come out with one flashlight. Oh no, none of that. Why, let's give *everyone* flashlights. Yea, flashlight party! LED's, incans, three cells, two cells, single cells, coin cells, conversions, spots floods, Luxeons, clusters. There might have been a rocket assisted parachute flare in there somewhere. Hey, that little baby over there's got nothing! Quick, somebody give her the 2D Mag! Father in law lurching around with an 8D double-flourescent. Neighbor puzzling over a 4D dive flood. Little Matthew chasing Sara around with a cheap Harbor Freight LED. The baby slobbering all over the 2D Mag.

Never did find that necklace, but by the time the flashlight party was over, I think the grass was a little greener from all the light.

Also: have a neighbor who is very old but still mobile. He is proud, and likes to take walks at night. Only problem is that he gets lost all the time. Has a crappy incan that can't light up his shoes, and he was falling all the time. Gave him a little 1-watt Luxeon, and he gets around better now. He still had a lot of problems finding his house at night, even with the better flashlight ,and so when I would see him walk by I'd go inside and get a cheap Harbor Freight spotlight and aim it at his house when he'd get near. He'd see the house and go inside.

He recently fell in the street during a daylight walk, and when a lady in a car who was passing by told me that I ran up there with a cell phone. Called the paramedics who took him away. He'd broken his hip. His daughter (who doesn't live in the neighborhood) came by later to thank me, and said that her father calls me the 'spotlight guy' who always helps him get back home.

I tell my wife, "Honey, you never know which of these 30 flashlights might help me save someone's life, and if I had 40 the chances would be even better." :naughty:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 26, 2005)

I pull out my QIII on a regular basis to help others see in dark closets, above drop ceilings, behind equipment racks, etc. I'm starting to be known around work as the person who _always_ has a flashlight at the ready.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 26, 2005)

I haven't found an opportunity, yet, but my mom has.  She was on one of those tour buses and the couple behind her dropped a ring. It was pitch black inside except for the TV and that didn't help them see thier feet at all. After a few fantic minutes, my mom pulls out the Dorcy AAA I gave her (and make her carry). They found the ring right by thier feet in two seconds flat.


----------



## MacTech (Dec 26, 2005)

tonight, we had a "surprise" snowstorm, in just under an hour, about an inch of wet, sticky, *slippery* snow...

i was on the drive home from work when the Jetta in front of me started fishtailing, as soon as the driver slammed the brakes, i knew it was all over for them, the rear of the car started pendulum-ing (is *so* a word....now ), and the car ended up nose down in a ditch

i rolled to a stop behind the car, turned on the hazards, and went to see if the driver was okay

the driver, a young, college-age woman, was a little flustered and shaken, but otherwise okay, i went back to the car, got my Husky worklight to see how badly the car was stuck

it was pretty deep in, but no damage, the left rear tire was almost lifted clear off the road, so the prospects of pushing the car out looked bad, while i was seeing how deep she was in, she was on the phone with AAA, and another good samaritan driver stopped as well, driving past her car and putting on the hazards, effectively blocking off our lane of the road

i grabbed my SF 6P to check the tire for damage, nothing, of course it didn't help that she had partially bald tires either, myself and the other samaratin tried pushing the car while she reversed, but it wouldn't budge

by this time, AAA was on the way, she thanked us for trying to help, and said she was okay waiting, we both went on our way, i felt bad that i couldn't pull her car out, but my car ('02 Dodge Neon) isn't exactly known for towing ability, and has no hardpoints to hook chains up to anyway

while i was waiting with her initially, surveying how badly stuck she was, we got to talking, turns out she was on her way to a date with some guy she met over the internet, i thought to myself "maybe fate's trying to save her from a potentially unpleasant situation".....

it's times like this i *really* wish i had a 4WD truck, slap a set of chains on the truck, find a convenient attachment point on the car, and i could've yoinked her out of the ditch, however, the lights were a big help in assesing how badly stuck she was...

i also suggested that she consider investing in a set of snow tires, it may not have prevented her slide into the ditch, but it probably would have prevented the loss of traction that caused the ditching in the first place....


----------



## Navck (Dec 26, 2005)

I wanted to, but couldn't
I was at an gas station, my mother was adding air to the tires, and the someone was repairing a guys brakes, but with a M*G solitare, with dead batterys. Man I wanted to walk up and tell him about Luxeons and let him use my TLE-5 M*G. Car was locked from the remote however.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 27, 2005)

Great stories, everyone!

Two or three times, I've illuminated pedestrians who were crossing a busy road in the dark. Even though they had the Walk light, drivers turning left would have had difficulty seeing them.


----------



## missionaryman (Dec 27, 2005)

I help to prepare all my freinds for randon S.W.A.T. invasions by shining my freshly charged MAG951 into their faces at close range, thishelps to de-sensitise them to the initial shock they would get if there ever was a tactical assault against them.

Ok I shine the path to my mother's car for her at nights so that she deosn't trip in the pot holes.

Once I was in New Guinea and there was a power out and I used my MAG951 again - it lit up such a large area with the spill beam that lots of people were able to start walking again...


----------



## vic303 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hubby used his 6P to help a guy change a flat tire on the interstate during a bad thunderstorm in the middle of the night. I've used my tm310h to light up the serving area on our church Xmas party so no one spilled hot soup on themselves, and also used my tm301-x3 on high to light up the corral for pony rides in the dark at the same Xmas party.


----------



## Zigzago (Dec 27, 2005)

The sad thing is that sometimes you'll help someone and they still turn around and say, "You carry a flashlight around with you? You're weird!"

All you can do is add them to the "Do not help" list.


----------



## slind1 (Dec 27, 2005)

I was in a club a couple of weeks ago with the wife and a few friends having a couple of drinks. I noticed the lady at the next table looking under her table. Her husband said she had lost a stone out of her ring. The guy from the bar comes over with a POS flashlight and they looked for awhile but didn't have any luck. So I pulled out my HDS U60 and flipped it on high. We found the stone but I think I ruined everyone's night vision in the process....


----------



## chmsam (Dec 27, 2005)

Lots of times.

The SF E1e gets used a lot helping drivers see what's on the 48 or 53 foot long trailers. Even with a spotlight mounted on a swivel bracket, if the bulb works (never a sure thing), you can't hit the spot that they want to see.

It also gets used when the refrigeration mechanics try to use the company issued D cell M*gs and/or MiniM*gs and get pretty much nowhere. A few of them are looking into LED replacement bulbs so the batteries will last longer than a day. Another is thinking abut a SF G2.

I've been to a few bars where the roadies for the touring acts are trying to set up equipment or find the right CD's and Tee's for fans. Even the Dorcy single AA LED gets a "pleasantly surprised" reaction.

There are quite a few lights that have been used to check on the health and welfare of accident victims and banged up kids. Having a teen-aged step-son, they've gotten a lot of work after his and his friends basketball and football games. I'm surprised at the crappy lights that the coaches, ambulance crews, and even some EMT's carry.

We have a lot of educating to do!

BTW, having had a lot of experience pushing and towing out cars, I confess to being very careful about to whom I offer my help. It's not from the lack of "thank you's," the getting sprayed with mud/slush/gravel, or the failure of the driver to understand the meaning of the word "wait." It's the almost getting run over part that ticks me off. After that happens a few times, you get "gun shy" I guess.


----------



## TKC (Dec 27, 2005)

Oh God yes!! It happens all the time. Of course at this very moment in time, I can not think of a specific incident.


----------



## SuperNinja (Dec 27, 2005)

Zigzago said:


> The sad thing is that sometimes you'll help someone and they still turn around and say, "You carry a flashlight around with you? You're weird!"
> 
> All you can do is add them to the "Do not help" list.


Those are the type of people that are generally unprepared (and useless) in most emergencies. :thumbsdow


----------



## my name is fake (Dec 27, 2005)

We were on a train trip to Thailand, in a first class overnight bunker, which had a sink & faucet. The faucet was leaking. so I called one of the train operatur guys to fix it. The light was sorta dim in the bunker, and coupled witha moving train, the guy was strugglling to fix the leaking faucet. Voila! out came my Fenix and my SF C2 to shine some light on his work and also my Leatherman SuperTool .

He was impressed!


----------



## CLHC (Dec 27, 2005)

Zigzago said:


> The sad thing is that sometimes you'll help someone and they still turn around and say, "You carry a flashlight around with you? You're weird!"
> 
> All you can do is add them to the "Do not help" list.



Now that's funny! Also when I helped out CalTrain/ACE Train service crew when they had their Rayovac or Energizer yellow industrial plastic 2D flashlights that reflected poorly on the train and tracks. I helped them out one time by shining the track and one side of the train with my SureFire M6 until they've done what they're doing. Their look towards me was of 'no thanks' and of indifference. . .


----------



## BigBaller (Dec 27, 2005)

Never. They'll like it too much and I'll feel bad and have to give it to them.


----------



## StainlessSteel (Dec 27, 2005)

Zigzago said:


> The sad thing is that sometimes you'll help someone and they still turn around and say, "You carry a flashlight around with you? You're weird!"



OK funny story. Here we go.

I was at work, bored like you wouldnt believe. I took out my 6p, and disassembeled it for the heck of it. As i was putting it back together, this girl walks up. She says something to the effect of "what are you doing with a flashlight, are you afraid of the dark?" in a joking way. Then she tells another female employee and they constantly would ask me... "you have to tell us why you are afraid of the dark". I would just laugh it off.

Just as an aside... "I" am what people are afraid of in the dark... i am not what you would call a "little" man... and i ain't exactly good lookin' either. And yes, i have made people stop and go the other way on a dark street.

SO here comes the good part.... Female employee #2 loses a filling to a molar, and comes up to me and says, "SS, i know you have a flashlight, can I borrow it to go check this out in the bathroom?" I say, "sure, here ya go"

Second story... female employee #1 drops her keys in the LOCKED shredding bin. (the huge garbage can, with a small hole cut in it, to securely dispose of paper) They formulate a make-shift hook... but CAN'T see in the bin... of course, the p61 fixes that really fast.

No one ever said anything to me again.


And yes, the UNPREPARED are the worst people to be around


----------



## tron3 (Dec 27, 2005)

Just last week.

Church choir loading into the van in a dark place. One women in particular has eye trouble and dark places make it harder for her to walk around.

QIII to the rescue to get them all on safely. Odd, no one commented on how bright the light was. I guess they came to expect it from me.


----------



## TurboI (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm an electrician, so ppl are always asking me to provide light for them  

Anyway, not carrying at least a pocketknife and a flashlight is just senseless. I cannot count how many times a flashlight has been usefull, not to mention the pocketknife...


----------



## zespectre (Dec 27, 2005)

all the time, just look at my other posts <grin>.


----------



## bkkd (Dec 27, 2005)

yes , yes i do ...........i use my deceptively bright lil fenix l1p to help my wonderful co-workers see the pretty dark spots of happiness...........................it really "brightens" the day for em.............


----------



## Sburr23 (Dec 27, 2005)

I helped a dog decide not to bit me one night, by shining my SF 6P in its eyes. Worked like a charm.


Steve


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 28, 2005)

Last night, two buckets of large bolts slid off the back of a pickup truck as it turned right. (The rear hatch, the driver explained, wouldn't stay closed.) I pulled over and pulled out from my coat a flashlight with an orange traffic cone. I used the cone to keep other cars at bay as we picked up the bolts. 

Given how often the emergency outdoor use of an light at night involves cars, I now keep a traffic cone on, or with, all three of my main lights: the light in my car, the light in my coat, and the light in my commuter bag.


----------



## wquiles (Dec 28, 2005)

Awesome!. This post has turned out to be filled with great examples - way to go guys :bow:

Will


----------



## g36pilot (Dec 28, 2005)

-A couple of night time auto accidents. Injury checks/egress assist/traffic alert. SF E2 Had the 6D Maglite in the truck as backup.




It's handy for breaking glass, if needed.
-Assisting mechanic when mag lite wouldn't penetrate into dark recesses & washed out by surrounding background lighting. Freed up a hand for him also which was appreciated. SF 6P
-Area wide power outages. Use the SF E2 to locate & set up generator source and lanterns.
-Tourist site, the wife was trying to shoot a spiral stone staircase in a castle's remains, but on board flash wasn't enough. I "bounce illuminated" from the other end with the E2 and it worked.
-Halloween night, shined on ground in front of speeding vehicle for kids crossing the street. Got his attention w/o blinding him. The driver might have seen us, but he became immediately less intimidating.
-Blinded a charging large individual in a remote location. Side stepped him and left. OK, I helped myself on this one. SF E2


----------



## KevinL (Dec 28, 2005)

Few years ago - friend broke a tooth at dinner when he bit into a bone. Other friend had long urged me to carry a Solitaire, which back at that time, we thought was *THE* light to have. Whipped out the Solitaire to check the damage. Didn't work too hot, the light was terribly dim. Whipped out the digital camera in the hope that it could give us a better look (zoom in and snap). Autofocus missed. All in all, a terrible performance by all my gear. We ended up rushing him to a dentist. 

Fast forward a few years.... E1e+KL1 in left pocket good for 25 lumens, Surefire U2 Digital Ultra in right pocket with 100+ lumens, you could probably use it as a dentist's overhead light in an emergency. I've heard of more invasive procedures being carried out with LESS light than the U2 at full blast. Oh, and a digital SLR with SERIOUSLY cool AF and full-time-manual-focus for all those occasions where AF ain't up to the job.

Won't happen again; not on my watch. 

(I hope none of them are reading this.. )


----------



## Kirk (Dec 28, 2005)

My wife and I were touring the caves at Schramsberg Vineyards in Calistoga, CA. The lighting was pretty poor as the wine [the Sparkling (Champagne) kind] has to be kept dark while it is fermenting in the bottles. The tour guide was explaining and pointing out things but nobody could see very well. So, of course, I whipped out my Surefire and lit up where he was talking. The Surefire I had along? Why my E2E Winelight, of course!


----------



## lightcacher (Jan 8, 2006)

About 5:30 this morning, my ladyfriend and I were awakend by two gunshots followed by a knock on our door. When we opened it, her son, who lives next door, told us that two guys had broken into one of his outbuildings and had stolen a bunch of his expensive paintball guns and equipment. He had fired a couple of shots to scare them away and hopefully make them drop some of the stuff they were stealing. I threw on some clothes and ran down to my car to get my 3MCP Dorcy spotlight. We took off in the general direction he had seen them running in the hopes of retrieving some of his stuff. About 100 yards from the house, his flashlight, (didn't notice what kind) crapped out and so I flipped on the Dorcy and lit things up a little. As we were walking across a large open field and I was able to scan the entire area to see if we could see anybody or anything they might have dropped. Shortly, we came to the edge of the field and entered a wooded area where I was once again able to light up things for a long distance where a smaller flashlight would have been very limited. We came to an old roadbed and followed it down to the main highway where we fiqured they had parked their car but found nothing and decided to turn back. At that time we had been searching for about 35 minutes or so and the Dorcy was still bright and ready for more as it lighted our way back home. The big, bright beam really came in handy and I really like the way the head on this spotlight can be pivoted up so that you can carry this thing like a big flashlight. It was very comfortable to carry and made it much easier to search the surrounding area. Sadly, we didn't find the theives or the equipment they took but maybe they will be caught.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jan 9, 2006)

I was at a resteraunt and somebody dropped their wedding ring on the floor
the place was fairly dark with some lit candles on the tables.
I just happened to have my XM-3 with me, turned it on, pointed it at the floor under their table and Bingo, there it was nice, it made somebodys night a happy one.


----------



## photo2000a (Jan 9, 2006)

i was kinda 'embarrased' to just post that but now that there's a thread....

last month i got my first SF a L2. Right after I got called for Jury Duty, Ug all month too

Mid month it rained and even thou it didn't rain much the dam subway broke down lucky for me i was at my stop 

then all the lights just went out POOF, i said to myself this was a recently renovated subway stop w/plenty of those b/u lights well there were there 2 lights worked the old incan 20wbulbs dangling froom loose wires not a single new emerg light worked

needless to say given how big the platform is and the like blackvelvit dirt (really catches light) celing made it hard to see the light even if you looked right at the bulb not that 20w bulb helped 

it was back to back tons of people and i do mean cave pitch 

this stop had a police station in it 

I pulled out my SF i was afraid at frist thinkn they'd just steal my light but i parted the crowd like moses everybody said let this guy thru follow him to the stairs

some kids spoke out damm what kinda light is that? (i had to paraphrase)

the conductor had a small 2c cheepie the cops had a 1/2 decent 2d light but they said follow they guy w/the light

i stayed high up on the steps and from there i actually lit up enough of an area to both hit the platform by the exit and the spill hit the steps 

all this from just 1 SF i was afraid that people might fall onto the tracks or smack into walls and collums etc got a lot of high fives and a free ride from the police down the block to the cort building they all want SF's now


it was all surprizingly orderly nobody got hurt also surprized that the conductor and the mini pd station at the stop had so few /poor lights and not v much 'training' on how to deal w/somthing as simple as a stop blackout 

i luv my SF


----------



## carrot (Jan 9, 2006)

photo2000a said:


> then all the lights just went out POOF, i said to myself this was a recently renovated subway stop w/plenty of those b/u lights well there were there 2 lights worked the old incan 20wbulbs dangling froom loose wires not a single new emerg light worked


I keep hoping this'll happen to me. Once the conductor almost made everyone evacuate the train because the train was having mechanical problems or something, but the train managed to get to the station first. I was ready to take out all my flashlights too. I think NYC subways are too damn reliable.


----------



## photo2000a (Jan 9, 2006)

carrot, you totally messed up my head, i carry flashlights BECAUSE the dam sub is so unreliable i mean no offence to them it's pretty good considering but man if i don't get stuck for some 'diaster' 1/2time

i wanted to say i carry my lights so it dosn't happen to 'me' but umm

i have to be honest w/u

I DUG IT i was glad to help and kinda high that day on my 'good deed'

people always say i am strange for having a light , pooey big deal until they get stuck and I yell : "BEAM ON" (likke flame on)


----------



## carrot (Jan 9, 2006)

photo2000a said:


> carrot, you totally messed up my head, i carry flashlights BECAUSE the dam sub is so unreliable i mean no offence to them it's pretty good considering but man if i don't get stuck for some 'diaster' 1/2time


Funny, I ride the F in and out of Manhattan every day. Very rare to have a problem where I'll have to evac that train. Kinda disappointing, I get a Surefire and then nowhere to really use it... that is, except under my desk.


----------



## Wrangler (Jan 10, 2006)

Our christmas- and new year- holidays we spent in the austrian alps.
Most of the time we visited a hut where they served up local food and drinks (like "Jagertee", a mix of herbal tea and rum, lots of rum!!!!).
This hut was not lit up properly and every now and then something dropped down under the tables or benches. That was the time when my wife asked me to hand the people my light so they could find their gloves, wallets, scarfs.......My modded Q3 got many new friends during our stay! 

The nightly walks back to our hotel (~1 hour) were also lit by my Q3 (on r123`s). Most of the time the low stage mode was bright enough.


----------



## Emilion (Jan 10, 2006)

I flash (BLINK) my L6 to a leaving mini-bus once to signal the driver stop for an old-couple.


----------



## Sakugenken (Jan 10, 2006)

I was at an event at my friend's bar. The DJ had a loose wire somewhere and one of the speakers kept going out. Two or three people were using the feeble lights on their cell phones to try to light up the area for him. I lean over the bar and light the area up with the Itishiki on my keychain. Everybody fell back with a collective "Wooo."


----------



## Varmint1 (Jan 10, 2006)

I do it all the time at work. Guys are trying to look at some machinery with those 2AAA Pelicans and I whip ot the L4 (my EDC at work in the back pocket) or the L1, E1L, or LP1. They are amazed evrytime. Even though their jaws drop at the usefulness of the L4, they all choke when I tell them how much it cost. I think I'll keep quiet when my U2 shows up in a few days.

The funniest time was just about a month ago at a Dave Matthews concert. There was a little commotion behind us to our right. They were all bending down looking for something that had fallen into the row in front of them, my row, to our right. The people right next to us were trying to help them find it and had whipped out a couple lighters for light. I thought this would be the perfect time to come to the rescue and whip out the L4. I light that sucker and ask what they are looking for. Everyone seemed quite shocked, impressed, scared, I'm not sure. The guys behind us said "Uuhh, we dropped our pipe". A few seconds later I found their precious pipe and quickly turned off the light.

I don't think they wanted that much attention drawn to themselves.

In hindsight, maybe I shoulda used my ArcAAA.


----------



## laserbokkie (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi there......havent been browsing around in this forum for a while....but yes....i helped a lot all over the globe with my Surefires.

Of course, if you're driving around and get a car break diown or accident, you would very much appreciate it when someone helps you, so i do help almost everytime.

The last time it was an elderly guy with his wife in Cape Town South Africa.
His clutch cable broke in the middle of an intersection....i lit the scene up with my M3 to find some gadget lying on the road...about 45 mins later after having fixed it so far, he was at least able to get home that night.
Those guys that arrived later to offer their help, were all astonished by the M3....

once i helped security guards looking for a burglaer in our complex..which was not so alright because i was the only one unaermed that night...felt strange...

cheerz
bokkie


----------



## Blazer (Jan 10, 2006)

Varmint1 said:


> I light that sucker and ask what they are looking for. Everyone seemed quite shocked, impressed, scared, I'm not sure. The guys behind us said "Uuhh, we dropped our pipe". A few seconds later I found their precious pipe and quickly turned off the light.


 
Tobacco Pipe, OK
Crack/drug pipe, would'a turned off the light and stepped on the pipe, oops sorry guys couldn't see it...don't use your light for illegal purposes...use the force wisely...


----------



## Sakugenken (Jan 10, 2006)

Blazer said:


> Tobacco Pipe, OK
> Crack/drug pipe, would'a turned off the light and stepped on the pipe, oops sorry guys couldn't see it...don't use your light for illegal purposes...use the force wisely...



_Inappropriate. Edited out by Kiessling._


----------



## Blazer (Jan 10, 2006)

Sakugenken said:


> XXXX.


 
That's not my name and using that type of language should not be tolerated by the moderators on this forum. If you don't agree with what I posted that's one thing, but calling people names is childish. (Particularly when you appear to be defending an illegal activity)


----------



## my name is fake (Jan 10, 2006)

last weekend, was at an outdoor evening concert, helped some guys looked for their missing keys with my very bright SF C-2...blew their tiny cellphones lights to bits...:laughing:


----------



## zespectre (Jan 10, 2006)

Blazer said:


> That's not my name and using that type of language should not be tolerated by the moderators on this forum. If you don't agree with what I posted that's one thing, but calling people names is childish. (Particularly when you appear to be defending an illegal activity)


 
Blazer, I agree. CPF supporter or not that is a clear violation and somebody should address it.

Hello.... Moderators?!?

EDIT - Thanks guys.


----------



## Darell (Jan 10, 2006)

> Hello.... Moderators?!?





> should not be tolerated by the moderators on this forum


At the risk of tweaking this otherwise fine discussion even further... I thought it was important to spell this out.

We are not everywhere all the time on these boards. Telling us what we should be doing in the middle of a thread doesn't make us happy. The "alert moderator" button (as was eventually used in this case) should be the first (and last?) response to a problem post. That way there is very little interruption of the thread, and we're actually alerted to the problem. And most importantly - I'm not inspired to climb up onto this old apple crate and make my speach.

Thanks guys. Please... carry on. If anybody wishes to discuss this further, use private communications with one of the mods.


----------



## Darell (Jan 10, 2006)

Zigzago said:


> The sad thing is that sometimes you'll help someone and they still turn around and say, "You carry a flashlight around with you? You're weird!"
> 
> 
> > You got that right! It happens to me all the time. I'll give somebody the illumination that they NEED at the time, and almost without hesitation they'll ask why I carry a light during the day. Is it not now obvious to these people?


----------



## Varmint1 (Jan 10, 2006)

It wasn't a tobacco pipe I don't think. Smelled kinda weird back there though.


----------



## Arkayne (Jan 10, 2006)

I went to the movies with a group of relatives not long ago and I went ahead to reserve the seats while they got $nack$. As soon as I spotted them, I blinked the red led's of my A2 which INSTANTLY got their attention. It sure beats yelling and waving my arms at them. 

ANNNND, just last night I was unicycling with a friend, yes unicycling lol, and he needed to adjust his seatpost. He had a hard time finding the holes for the hex bolt so I pulled out my my trusty A2 from the holster and lit that sucker up. 

I've been a 'holic for little over a month and I can't believe how handy this light is!


----------



## CLHC (Jan 10, 2006)

I was about to "light up" my SF.9P for the SBC guy last night since he was working on that "box" on the side of the street. I was at the stop and was watching him use, what appears to be one of those "shake-lights." He was REALLY up close to the panels much like the one shown in the TV commercial for said light. How sad those things are. Light turned green for me to go. . .


----------



## cyberhobo (Jan 10, 2006)

I use my light to help point out the grit left in the corners of my floors. This is done _after_ my house boy (my brother) has mopped the floors. He immediately snaps to attention and proceeds to scrub the moldings and corners. When he pretends not to see the dirt, I crack out my SL TL-3.

Actually, this helps _both_ of us.:naughty:


----------



## secamp32 (Jan 10, 2006)

*A couple of years ago before the great NE blackout*

I gave each of my staff a Streamlight Scorpion for a Christmas present. They all thought I was crazy... Until a few months later and the lights went out. Of course by that time most of them couldn't find the light. At least they no longer thought I am crazy (at least not for carrying a edc light). This year I gave them all the RR lanterns from Target. One of the even asked me what type of light he should buy for his wifes car. I'm working on spreading the en_light_enment.


----------



## dfred (Jan 10, 2006)

photo2000a said:


> [...]
> 
> I DUG IT i was glad to help and kinda high that day on my 'good deed'



As well you should be; your subway adventure has my vote for best "helping" story so far! 

A pitch black large room is an ideal use case for the L2. Wish I'd been there to see it... :laughing:


----------



## Sakugenken (Jan 11, 2006)

I apologize to the board if my comment was inappropriate. Explanation of what I said sent to Blazer (by pm).


----------



## GrooveRite (Jan 11, 2006)

About the end of November, I had gone out with my gf and our friends to a club to celebrate her birthday. While I was on my way to the bathroom, I saw this lady looking on the floor frantically for something. I whipped out my lil peanut shapped River Rock Nichia LED light and lite up the floor and she found her wedding ring. This lady couldnt stop hugging me. She was so happy that she found her ring thanks to my help and bought me a drink and tried hooking me up with one of her friends (who was extremely hot btw) but i couldnt really do anything because my gf with with me, lol. Sooo.....if used at a percise time, u can score by having a torch handy, lol.


----------



## carrot (Jan 11, 2006)

GrooveRite said:


> About the end of November, I had gone out with my gf and our friends to a club to celebrate her birthday. While I was on my way to the bathroom, I saw this lady looking on the floor frantically for something. I whipped out my lil peanut shapped River Rock Nichia LED light and lite up the floor and she found her wedding ring. This lady couldnt stop hugging me. She was so happy that she found her ring thanks to my help and bought me a drink and tried hooking me up with one of her friends (who was extremely hot btw) but i couldnt really do anything because my gf with with me, lol. Sooo.....if used at a percise time, u can score by having a torch handy, lol.


Dating tips for flashaholics. XD


----------



## wmirag (Jan 11, 2006)

This was a few years ago but it's worth re-telling.

My 4 & 7 year old were enrolled in an evening ice skating class at a local rink. The very first time I went, I noticed how large the space was and I didn't see any emergency lights. Though I always EDC (at the time an Arc LS), I started also carrying my G2 with P61 when I took the kids to the rink. 

Sure enough, one windy evening the lights gave a few flicks and the whole place was plunged into darkness. Turns out there was one anemic emergency light about 200 feet from where it might have been useful. It was also dim as hell, probably due to a neglected battery. For practical puroposes, the place was a cave! 

All the kids started screaming in panic as nobody could see anything; the staff were completely unprepared.

I whipped out the LS and made my way to the rink proper. I broke out the G2 and it turned night into day when reflected on the ice. About a hundred kids made their way over to the G2. When the rink was cleared, I lent the G2 to an instructor who skated the area for stragglers.

In the locker room, my kids took turns holding the LS for everyone to get changed. Then we helped our fellow skaters make their way out to the parking lot.

When we got home, the wife started ribbing me; she even made up a sarcastic jingle "Lightman, Lightman, he's our guy" to break my balls a little. But it was a very satisfying experience in preparedness nonetheless. SHE now EDC's a Photon Freedom!

W.


----------



## zespectre (Jan 11, 2006)

But nobody tried to hook you up with their hot friend? <grin>
Just teasing, actually stories about kids either kept from danger or rescued from danger are among my favorites!


----------



## Planterz (Jan 15, 2006)

I have a story to tell now. 

I'm a closing manager at a pizza place. We close late (we all left at 4:45am today), so there's often people who stop by for directions, change, or whatnot.

Tonight, about 3:15am, a girl pulled up in her mustang with a problem. Aparently, a (landscaping?) truck in front of her lost a large piece of coniferous tree, which she ran over and got lodged underneath and inbetween parts of the bottom of her car. Try as they might, the 3 delivery drivers who were trying to help couldn't get the branch dislodged. One was feebly trying to see underneath with his 2C Maglight with severely drained batteries.

HDS 42XR and Leatherman Charge XTi to the rescue!

A couple minutes with the wood saw, with the HDS lighting the way, and the branch was free. The girl was esctaticly grateful (but I failed to get any didgets ).

Now nobody can laugh at me for carrying all the "junk" that I do. 

The Maglight owner said he thinks he nees a new flashlight.


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Jan 15, 2006)

:goodjob: !

Looks like we have another m*glight to better brands convert. :laughing:


----------



## Safety1st (Jan 15, 2006)

I know it's a bit obvious...

but as a Law Enforcement officer.....my flashlight..is as much for my safety and that of others...as my weapons are...

Couldn't perform without it....


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 15, 2006)

About a week ago, I used my SureFire L1 to light the doorway to an ambulance so my housemate could be carted off to the hospital.
The incandescent (cough, sputter, sound of a porcelain wall urinator flushing) spots on the back of the ambulance failed to come on, and it was dark and rainy outside that night.

I could have used a brighter flashlight, but the L1 was what I had on me at the moment. Needless to say though, it got the job done.


----------



## wquiles (Jan 15, 2006)

This post is getting better and better - great stories 

Will


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 15, 2006)

I guess I'm a true "Seminifrious Bungsnoidial Tubloidial Buttsnoid" (from the old TV program "Beavis & Butt-Head") now, because I have been using the L1 to inject hemmorhoid medication (Proctosol) into the little hole near the center of my housemate's toliet muscle. Yes, I use rubber gloves, and yes, I douche off the applicator after every use. But I use the L1 to find his bunghole so I can get the medication in there properly.
True, this is a rather unorthodox use for a flashlight, but true, I'm using the L1 for this purpose.


----------



## webley445 (Jan 15, 2006)

*T.M.I.!!*
*:wow: *


----------



## parnass (Jan 16, 2006)

Though I didn't exactly use _my_ light to help another, this anecdote is in the same spirit.

I was so impressed with the Streamlight 4AA Propoly Luxeon, that I sent one as a gift to my non-flashaholic brother last week.

When I phoned him last night, he and his family were already 3 hours into a wide area power failure. He said winter blackouts were unusual in his area. He was very glad to have received that flashlight (and fresh batteries) and was giving it quite a workout!


----------



## hquan (Jan 16, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> I guess I'm a true "Seminifrious Bungsnoidial Tubloidial Buttsnoid" (from the old TV program "Beavis & Butt-Head") now, because I have been using the L1 to inject hemmorhoid medication (Proctosol) into the little hole near the center of my housemate's toliet muscle. Yes, I use rubber gloves, and yes, I douche off the applicator after every use. But I use the L1 to find his bunghole so I can get the medication in there properly.
> True, this is a rather unorthodox use for a flashlight, but true, I'm using the L1 for this purpose.



Why don't you send this to SF - for their "You did What?" section.

Seriously, your housemate is very lucky to have someone like you around.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 17, 2006)

lightcacher said:


> About 5:30 this morning, my ladyfriend and I were awakend by two gunshots followed by a knock on our door. When we opened it, her son, who lives next door, told us that two guys had broken into one of his outbuildings and had stolen a bunch of his expensive paintball guns and equipment. He had fired a couple of shots to scare them away and hopefully make them drop some of the stuff they were stealing. I threw on some clothes and ran down to my car to get my 3MCP Dorcy spotlight. We took off in the general direction he had seen them running in the hopes of retrieving some of his stuff. About 100 yards from the house, his flashlight, (didn't notice what kind) crapped out and so I flipped on the Dorcy and lit things up a little. As we were walking across a large open field and I was able to scan the entire area to see if we could see anybody or anything they might have dropped. Shortly, we came to the edge of the field and entered a wooded area where I was once again able to light up things for a long distance where a smaller flashlight would have been very limited. We came to an old roadbed and followed it down to the main highway where we fiqured they had parked their car but found nothing and decided to turn back. At that time we had been searching for about 35 minutes or so and the Dorcy was still bright and ready for more as it lighted our way back home. The big, bright beam really came in handy and I really like the way the head on this spotlight can be pivoted up so that you can carry this thing like a big flashlight. It was very comfortable to carry and made it much easier to search the surrounding area. Sadly, we didn't find the theives or the equipment they took but maybe they will be caught.




Are you sure it was 35 minutes? My Dorcy 3MCP is starting to get pretty dim at 30mins on a full charge. The 6Ah battery is pretty good though.


----------



## SuperNinja (Jan 17, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> But I use the L1 to find his bunghole so I can get the medication in there properly.


http://www.internetstart.se/download/ljud/angry.wav


----------



## Aristo (Jan 17, 2006)

my X5 in blue for a few stranded/broken down damsels in distress 
hehe
or just people in general stranded, I use the ole 4 d mag or when it was working the million cp spotter I had.
I just hate seeing people stuck on the side of the road and gotta help. 
helped aid in a police search with my buddies rotwilers Kia and Buddy and my spotlight (neighbors having a domestic dispute and the dogs were on protect me mode, I watch them when they are on biz trips). 

I'm thinking us gadget/flashaholics are just natural helpers *shrugs*


----------



## makar (Jan 20, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> I guess I'm a true "Seminifrious Bungsnoidial Tubloidial Buttsnoid" (from the old TV program "Beavis & Butt-Head") now, because I have been using the L1 to inject hemmorhoid medication (Proctosol) into the little hole near the center of my housemate's toliet muscle. Yes, I use rubber gloves, and yes, I douche off the applicator after every use. But I use the L1 to find his bunghole so I can get the medication in there properly.
> True, this is a rather unorthodox use for a flashlight, but true, I'm using the L1 for this purpose.



:huh: LOL


----------



## raythompson (Jan 20, 2006)

Except for normal uses such as helping someone change a tire, helping a stranded boater at night, etc. nothing particularly unusual. But I do have a story about a photon II light that is unusual and funny.

I was at a local high school football game and had the photon II in my hand. I was absentmindedly holding the light and just flicking the light on and off while in the stands. Suddenly the opposing coach comes from a cross the field and says something to the officials. Nothing is done so he goes back across the field. Everyone is wondering what that was all about. Three plays later the coach comes running back across the field and points into the stand in my direction. 

Then it dawned on me, it was my flashing the light that was bothering the coach. So I put the light away. After the game I asked one of the spotters what was the big deal about the light. The opposing coach indicated that I was trying to blind his players. Yeh, right. With a Photon II from all the way across the field. That would be some trick with a light that small.


----------



## LEDMaster2003 (Jan 24, 2006)

Back in '98 we had a big tornado/straight-line wind event. It knocked out our powerlines. The following night the utilities workers were fixing the transformers by my house, but it was hard to see, so I helped by shining my Energizer DoubleBarrel on it to help them. They really appreciated it.

Another time I was helping my sister's husband prepare their minivan to give to my older brother. Again it was nighttime, and we were trying to get the rear seat properly set in. I used the CCFT mode of my ArcWhite to help. My sister's husband was so impressed with the CCFT's output/spread that he bought himself an ArcWhite the very next day! (He's a bigtime fisherman/hunter).

Last year when I was taking a class on building your own PC I lent several other students my white X-5 to use.

I've also helped: 
my dad fix our basement toilet -- C.C. Trek 7
My older brother hook up my parent's DVD player --U2, High level (6)
My mom and I exit the movie theater after the show -- U2, low-level (1)
An employee at a restaurant change a lightbulb --U2, Lv.2


----------



## Blazer (Feb 3, 2006)

Last night the Fenix L1P was a hero.
My sister is getting married on Saturday, so last night the family went to a rehearsal at the chapel. This chapel is in an old grain mill and to preserve the atmosphere there are no lights in the chapel. Nobody told us, and there were several kids 4 years old and under.
At 7:00 p.m. it's pretty dark (the actual wedding will be during the day and there's lot of windows), so these little kids were all scared to go in. They strung one 60 watt lightbulb into the room and hung it from the rafters (12-15 feet in the air), needless to day it didn't do much.
Out comes the Fenix L1P to light up the altar and give the kids some light to walk down the aisle. After everyone got comfortable with the level of light one of the kids wanted to hold the light and wouldn't let go for the whole rehearsal (about 30 min).
Here's one instance where the Fenix L1P in my pocket really came in handy, otherwise we wouldn't have been able to go through the whole ceremony and on Saturday it would have been us flying by the seat of our pants.
I was sorry I left my 6P with the P61 bulb/head in the truck.


----------



## parnass (Mar 8, 2006)

I was walking in the parking lot of a shopping mall last night, carrying a plastic RayOVac 2D Industrial yellow/black flashlight I had just upgraded with an SMJLED PR.

A man who was driving his car amid pedestrians had forgotten to turn on his car's headlights -- a dangerous situation in a darkened lot. I waved my lit flashlight at the front of his car as he approached. He came to a full stop and thanked me when I reminded him to turn on his car lights.

I don't know how I would have gotten his attention without using a flashlight.


----------



## Blazer (Mar 8, 2006)

parnass said:


> I don't know how I would have gotten his attention without using a flashlight.


 
Probably when a pedestrian bounced off his hood. :goodjob:


----------



## sniper (Mar 8, 2006)

Just last night three of us were out making pastoral visits, in the cold, rain and snow. Did I mention it was also dark? :candle: 

Our "leader" was having a time reading the addresses off the list, so I whipped out my little one lung keychain light, and we could read the names, and watch the ink run at the same time.  If he had told me that's what we would be doing, I could have brought a better light to the party. 

Funny how you discover things: I do NEED (translate will buy) a brighter keychain light! And maybe... the Coast offering mentioned in a previous post, or an Inova T2 or...an ARC....or....


----------



## mdocod (Mar 8, 2006)

Great stories- some very funny, all very entertaining, some slightly TMI but I'm game. 

My recent story has roots in the place where TMI stories come from too- THE BATHROOM!!!...

I work over at Papa Johns... our employee bathroom in the back has an oddball type florecent lamp in it that we get delivered to us through the papa johns "truck" (philips brand, I think papa has a contract)... Anyhow, if our manager doesn't "think ahead" like he is supposed to, then we are often left without spares of all kinds of oddball things around the store that wear out, or break, or burn out, as would be the case with this particular bulb. My LEDBeam spent 3 days in the bathroom.. during busier times when we had lots of employees there, I just turned it on cieling bounce positioned up on top of the medical/safety cubbord and left it on for hours on end each day- even after 3 days there was plenty of light left to "do your thing."

More people complained about the [regular]light being out, than thanked me for putting the [flash]light in there. oh well.


often use it to get the attention of the gards at the guard shack when leaving the air force base on a delivery, (i stop by teh shack on the way out to retreive my licence).. At night they have a diesel generator running to run the large flood lights for the car-search area, so they seldom hear me pull up, or hear a honk from the car horn- a quick sweep through the windows of the shack from the ultrafire gets their attention every time. more of a help me story- but it speeds things up from the ordinary so that people in traffic don't wait behind me as long, heh.


----------



## zespectre (Mar 8, 2006)

Got a new one to add. Walking out to the outer edge of a Target parking lot and it was pretty dark (one of the light poles was out). A VERY pregnant woman is standing there while her guy is on all fours fumbling under the car. It's very windy and cold and they lady is getting visibly upset so I walk over to see what's wrong.

Well the guy had dropped his keys and couldn't find them so I lit up the area with my (new style) Inova X1 and the guy spots the keys right off. Well as he's getting up he looks at his tire and says "hey, what's that" and there's this 5" screw sticking out of his tire and the sidewall is all cut up. Apparently he drove over some road debris a few minutes before but didn't think anything of it. Well now he knows he needs to drive carefully straight to a garage and get it fixed ASAP.

So the wife is getting into the car and the guy asks me where I got my light and I point to the Target and say "right there, it's the Inova X1, costs about $20" and his wife leans out and says "it's good to have a flashlight, get two, I want one for my purse".

So I felt pretty good after that because I helped someone in (mild) distress, prevented a potentially dangerous/fatal vehicle issue, and introduced two more people to quality flashlights and the need to carry them! 
(He swings...it's a HOME RUN!!! :naughty: ).


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 8, 2006)

I guess this is a story of trying to help someone. One day I went to work and was told that the power to the building was to be cut to test the generator. It and the building's UPS had failed a few weeks earlier and plunged the building into darkness. The UPS was bypassed the computers were shut down ahead of time. I went out to the car and retrieved my LEDBEAM 3C from my car. With less than a minute to the test I turned on the LEDBEAM and pointed it at the ceiling. The other three people in the room looked at me like I was weird. As the power was shut off I had a smile on my face because I was prepared. Everything in the room went dark but...the lights.  ? The lights were on a separate circuit that was not shut off. ( No one told me that beforehand) So I'm standing there looking like an idiot. I'm sure I had a priceless look on my face. Luckily no one laughed.

Now I wait for the power to go off and pull out my Fenix L1P when I need it.


----------



## carrot (Mar 18, 2006)

I want to hear more of these!


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Mar 18, 2006)

I sometimes use my 'up-bulbed to 130W' Thor 10MCP to illuminate clouds, so passing UFOs don't crash into them :duck:...... Until I find a more down to earth reason for owning it !


----------



## Aristo (Apr 11, 2006)

well I helped myself and others the other night with my thor
I lit our vollyball game rather well, that is until you were looking at the right side of the court and were momentarily blinded.
if I had my car I could have just used the handicap ramp and pulled onto the basketball courts and used ye olde HIDs.


----------



## parnass (Apr 11, 2006)

I was out for my daily walk last week and an elderly, widowed neighbor asked for help. The tiller attachment on her tractor wasn't working and she didn't know why.

Even though it was broad daylight, I couldn't see the belts and pulleys driving the rear tiller because they were underneath and behind the old John Deere. I was carrying a 1AA Coast (LED Lenser 7840) David 15 Luxeon that day and used it to see inside and determine that the belts were slipping.

Unfortunately, her tractor had a flat tire and she couldn't restart the engine, so we weren't able to solve everything using a flashlight.


----------



## Aristo (Apr 11, 2006)

parnass said:


> I was out for my daily walk last week and an elderly, widowed neighbor asked for help. The tiller attachment on her tractor wasn't working and she didn't know why.
> 
> Even though it was broad daylight, I couldn't see the belts and pulleys driving the rear tiller because they were underneath and behind the old John Deere. I was carrying a 1AA Coast (LED Lenser 7840) David 15 Luxeon that day and used it to see inside and determine that the belts were slipping.
> 
> Unfortunately, her tractor had a flat tire and she couldn't restart the engine, so we weren't able to solve everything using a flashlight.


no flat tire kit with you? :thumbsdow
just kidding
good stuff, I use my lights a lot at car meets, and with my friend and I helping to sell Japanese Spec autos, they come in real handy at night meets for showing people the engine bay (and even day meets)


----------



## photo2000a (Apr 24, 2006)

my company had a big regional meeting at a large area hotel. Musta been a few hundred there

a little into the meting a truck down the block hits a telephone pole , LIGHTS OUT!! room was pretty large and got way dark!

the emergency lighting came on, just mostly lighing over the few doors very dim BARLEY enough to even see past the door if you were next to one , surprized thought code required a bit more lumens anyway...

so my team members all yeall out my name,(they always rib me about my lights) , was already reaching for my belt light light up pretty well everybody was joking around next to me, at what a cool light i had how bright yet small it was 

the executive at the podem said how come i was the only engineer prepared? it got quite he invited me up and asked if i would hold the light so he can read his notes to save us all from a very expensive wasted trip/meeting said sure

after he was done i got some real kudos, and he said to the entire group plan ahead a little thought and often not much money spent can save thousands perhaps even lives i was really impressed everyone started to clap i though it ws for him, but as i walked down the isle towards my seat i got way tons of high fives the hotel staff asked me how they can buy some of those lights too 

cloud 9 that day


----------



## Chris201W (Apr 24, 2006)

The other day in Precalculus we were talking about conic sections and the reflective property of parabolas came up. My teacher started to talk about how flashlights use this property by placing the filament at the focal point of the reflector. She started looking around the classroom looking for a flashlight to demonstrate. I raised my hand and said, "I've got one" as I whipped my G2 out of my pocket. I handed my teacher the light and watched as she and three other students spent five minutes figuring out how to turn it on.

Me: "Twist the tailcap"
_Teacher twists the bezel_
Me: "No, the tailcap, the thing on the end"
_Off comes the tailcap
_Me: "Twist it the other way"

...ugh...haven't these people ever heard of a lock-out twisty tailcap...

Anyway, they finally got it on and my teacher proceeded to show how the light comes out the flashlight as a cone and if you shine it at a flat surface at an angle, you get an ellipse. It was kinda cool to see my G2 come in handy in an unusual way, and to see my teacher swing the light across the classroom, blinding half the students in one swell foop...

I'm still kicking myself for not having parachord when in the same day my math teacher wanted string to draw an ellipse on the board and my english teacher wanted string to make a cat's cradle (don't ask). Oh well, can't be prepared for all those "does anybody have..." situations.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 2, 2008)

Most recent was several weeks ago at a Frys. The power just went "poof".

I helped a lady using my P2D then found what I was looking for and by then the registers were up and I got out of there.

I saw a store employee using a 2AA Incand!


----------



## hyperloop (Nov 3, 2008)

yaesumofo said:


> I whip out the EDC at every oportunity to help! Isn't that what they are for?
> 
> If I see that I can help with my flashlight then I do it.
> 
> Yaesumofo


 
+1 and even when they don't ask for help, just whip it out anyway :laughing:

Edit: forgot to add my story

In a club, getting ribbed for carrying a light (Jet I Mk II) till a cute girl starts looking for her earring which dropped somewhere. THEN the guys all want to borrow the light, ha! NO WAY! Walked over there, "looks like you could use some light over here" and turn on the Jetbeam (default medium mode) and she locates her earring in no time at all. 

Got a drink, a phone number and the Evil Eye(s) from my buddies.

That'll learn 'em.


----------



## Bonky (Nov 3, 2008)

yes!

Um once I was at a jazz concert and a friend of a friend managed to dump the contents of his entire wallet on the floor in the dark. I used my fauxton to help him pick everything up.

Let's see, another time I was over at my girlfriend's place (she hates my flashlights) and her kitchen light (only one -- small kitchen) blew out. I used my flashlight to help her see where the extra light bulbs were.

I've used my lights a lot to help people I know out. It's not very often that I use them to help a total stranger though. It's always nice to do tho


----------



## Bonky (Nov 3, 2008)

christ didn't realize this was a necrothread


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 6, 2008)

I was in a training session today at a hotel when the power went out. There was enough daylight to see around the room, but the bathroom was pitch black. I pulled out my Fenix P3D-CE and set it to 'low' so I could, um, see what I was doing in there. When I came out, a classmate needed to use the bathroom so I handed the light to him as he walked past.

Yes, I got it back afterwards.


----------



## Bonky (Nov 6, 2008)

I can see you handing him the torch and saying, "Breathe through your mouth, kiddo!"


----------



## theforester (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, I've never really thought about this before, but I probably use my lights to help someone out at least once a week. 

One time I was at the movies  and there was a problem with the black masking beneath the screen. It wasn't in the right place and the movie couldn't start until it was fixed. The show was already a few minutes late and the rest of the crowd was getting pretty miffed. I got to run up to the front (with the entire theater watching) and light up the screen with my Fenix L2T so they could fix the problem. It only took a minute to fix because of the extra light and we all got an applause when we finished! May not have saved the day, but I did save the show!


----------



## lightcacher (Dec 8, 2008)

My ladyfriend and I were sitting in a booth in a restaurant eating dinner. An elderly man was walking by and as he passed our booth, I heard something hit the floor. "Uh oh, lost one of my eyes" he said. When I heard this, I thought he had lost an artificial eye but when I looked up at him, I was relieved to see he had only lost one of the lenses out of his glasses. It had hit the floor and slid under the booth where we were sitting so I got down on my knees looked to see if I could see it. The bright lights in the restaurant made it very dark under the booth and I was unable to see anything. Then it dawned on my I had my trusty Fenix P1D CE on my keyring in my pocket. I pulled it out and lit up the area under the booth and lo and behold, there was the lens. I quickly retrieved it and handed it to the very grateful man who thanked me several times. As we were leaving the restaurant we passed the table where he and his wife were sitting and he thanked me again. I was glad I could help him out.


----------



## jcw122 (Jun 20, 2009)

Great thread! I came to the forum simply looking for ideas on what would be a good flashlight, but now I can see how useful they can be beyond what my intentions were! Awesome!


----------



## Nightstalker1993 (Jun 21, 2009)

Not really useful or anything, but I have something to share.

Few months ago, my school had a camp within the school during the school holidays. I was part of the committee team and one of the activities planned was Dance Floor. Usually this activity fail miserably as people just can't get the mood to dance.

Pondered for a while and thought hard on what I could do to liven up the atmosphere. Sound system is already pretty good. BINGO! Lights! Thats whats missing. Whats a dance floor without disco lights right? But theres only a couple of hours till the activity starts, how am I gonna get disco lights in such short notice with limited budget? EagleTac P100A2 with 1.5 hours on HIGH to the rescue!

Right before the activity started, I cleared the room which was going to be used and rigged up my ET P100A2 up onto the ceiling fan with loads of masking tape, and zip ties, along with my friend's cheapo Luxeon light.

Covered the ET with a red plastic bag too, so theres one red and one white light spinnin' round and round and round on the fan's highest speed. The effect was pretty cool, had similar effect to a strobe light lol. Definitely helped in bringing the campers in the mood to dance.

Took a video with my friend's handycam, but had not got hold of the video yet so far.

Sky is the limit in creativity


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 21, 2009)

Now that's a creative use of a flashlight! Nice job, Nightstalker. I'd love to see a video of that.

I've used a couple of Turboflares to add a disco lighting atmosphere to an office party. It wasn't that spectacular but it did help to get people in the mood.


----------



## SuperLightMan (Jun 21, 2009)

I use my flashlight all the time (well not every day, but i do carry one everyday) to help others. My first real light, a Streamlight Twin Task 1L, was used in a movie theater to help the person next to me find her cell phone that she dropped. I also often use my flashlight and shine the light on the floor for people, so they won't miss a step, trip on a curb, or on occasion step on those crunchy snails when the weather outside is wet.


----------



## Bushman5 (Jun 23, 2009)

Zigzago said:


> The sad thing is that sometimes you'll help someone and they still turn around and say, "You carry a flashlight around with you? You're weird!"
> 
> All you can do is add them to the "Do not help" list.



they get really freaked out when you open the Pelican Case and say "not just one flashlight, many!"


----------



## TKC (Jun 23, 2009)

yaesumofo said:


> I whip out the EDC at every oportunity to help! Isn't that what they are for?
> 
> If I see that I can help with my flashlight then I do it.
> 
> Yaesumofo


*Yuppers, me too.*


----------



## chmsam (Jun 23, 2009)

At the Susquehannock Trail Performance Rally (STPR) in Pennsylvania earlier this month while walking around the area where they were working on cars and talking to the teams I used my Energizer AA Cree to light the work some of the mechanics were doing. These guys are out in the middle of a field at night working on rally cars and trying to use work lights with incan bulbs (tons of glare and shadows). My little one cell light lit up brake and suspension assemblies so the service crews could see in the dark areas and shadows where they needed to adjust a fitting or thread a cable. Many were surprised at the sudden spot of bright light that appeared and almost all of them actually grinned at the help. I just figured these guys have it tough enough.

A few of the folks in the crowd thought it funny and my friends made the usual "Of course he has a flashlight" remarks but I just hope they pass along a good deed once in awhile. 

And I wasn't alone. I saw several service crews carrying G2's and a few G2L's. Nothing super fancy but for durability and a light that could get left behind in the woods, those were good choices for guys on a budget who need tools that get the job done.

Ken Block, Travis Pastrana, and a bunch of other loonies don't get to go fast in the woods without a bunch of guys who know how to make a car go fast and how to repair it after it kisses a tree or a rock.

I also lit up parts of various cars for families who had kids who wanted to take a look at the cars. Some of the dad's thought it a bit strange but all the mom's said thanks and the kids loved it.


----------



## SuperLightMan (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, seriously the dumbest thing i've heard when i pulled my flashlight out for actual use is, "Why do you carry a flashlight?" My response is, "For situations like THIS!" :duh2:


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 23, 2009)

Great older thread, just read it from the beginning. I think CPF is the poorer with some of the older members being inactive now.:sigh:


----------



## strinq (Jun 23, 2009)

Err, my girl uses it to light her bathroom cuz the light blew. 
Does it count?


----------



## hyperloop (Jun 23, 2009)

saw this group of girls in a club struggling to read the drinks menu and whipped out the Jet II (on slightly higher than minimum) to illuminate the menu for them. Boy were they surprised. Later one of them approached me to ask for help cos one of them dropped her earring (surprisingly happens quite a fair bit) and needed some light.

Jet II again (this time on 50%) recovered the earring, handed out some fauxtons, did NOT get phone numbers (happily married)


----------



## funkL (Jun 24, 2009)

At a past job, my workstation was near the end of a narrow hallway, and right by the bathroom. During a power failure in the middle of the day, my work area had daylight, but the bathrooms were completely dark.

At the time, all I had on me was a keychain LED 3xAG13 light, but I had saw the person in the hall and went to check on the bathroom. The guy "trapped" in the bathroom were very thankful that he could now see what he was doing, and was on his way back to work when another person approaching the bathroom saw me with the light and asked if I could leave it on the bathroom counter top for a few minutes ... :candle:


----------



## Julian Holtz (Jun 24, 2009)

Last year we were towing my brother's van on a country road at night, and arrived first at a bloody scene were some drunk idiot had weaved into a car going like 50mph.
That guy way still breathing, but not really conscious, and luckily, the emergency doctor arrived quickly.
But he only had a very dim headlamp, and his POS flashlight wasn't bright to.
So I took both my Fenix L1D/L2D, and illuminated the scene quite well while he did first aid.

The ambulance and firefighters arrived around 10 minutes later, and began assembling stationary lights with much effort and cable drums and stuff, but the guy was already put in the ambulance van.

I must say, I was really shocked to see how poorly equipped even a professional was. oo:

Cheers,

Julez


----------



## strinq (Jun 24, 2009)

Unfortunately that's true. Public service personel aren't properly illuminated so it's up to us to 'educate' them. :thumbsup:


----------



## wmirag (Jun 26, 2009)

Two weeks ago I was at a dance recital when, after the show started, an elderly woman came in late. It was quite dark and she was having a hard time negotiating the row in front of me. I already had my CR2-Ion in hand to read the program, so it was no trouble to light the way in front of her feet. She was obviously relieved and gave me a big, genuine smile and a "thankyou".

My wife gave me the usual "there goes the boy-scout" look.

W.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 26, 2009)

Just went to do some cabling on a PLC with the guy from the manufacturer last week (part of my training for the job). It's a shop-like environment with 40 foot hih ceilings. We could see the labels, but not that great. I figured I might as well light the box for the guy, and since I'm supposed to watch and learn, it might be a good idea to see what's going on. As it always happens in this kind of situation, he turned around wondering where is that light coming from and thanked me. 

Amazing how people will actually turn around in surprise, but not realise how nice a little flashlight can light your work area. Maybe I should grab my TK40 next time and see if they actually ask "what the H*** is that light?!?"


----------



## dmonay (Jun 27, 2009)

I was on vacation in North Carolina touring an historic old house when I lit up a panting with my Novatac 120P. 
At first the tour guide thought it was the flash from a camera (not allowed) and started to admonish me, but when she saw it was a flashlight she was only to happy for me to light up the paintings for our group. 
In some of the darker rooms of the house. I'd get a little nod from her and i'd light em up so we could all get a good view. I used that light a lot on that trip as most of those 100 + year old houses didn't have any electricity.


----------



## strinq (Jun 27, 2009)

Was at a shopping mall and needed to answer the call of nature.
Unfortunately the lights were out and the restroom was pitch black.
Well my pd30 was bright enough to light it up and everyone was relieved...


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 27, 2009)

strinq said:


> Well my pd30 was bright enough to light it up and everyone was relieved...



In more ways than one, right? :laughing:


----------



## Burgess (Jun 28, 2009)

_


----------



## Linger (Jun 28, 2009)

*too much*

This happened tonight 2h ago...
I was driving back from my grandmother's, and I stopped at a rest station for coffee and gas. I was just about to start my truck when I see a guy two spots over peering under the hood of his car. I tell my partner I'm gonna go help this guy, she says no. I tell her he's using a lighter to check his engine. We briefly consider he'll blow up his car. He's got his head right above the battery and he's moving his lighter around some components.
The guy stops with the lighter, I open my door and ask him if he could use some help. He says no, no (likely english not his first language), I keep walking closer and ask if it'd be easier with a flashlight. As I'm walking over I pull my jetbeamIIIst out and turn it on. He smiles and says ok and reaches for the light 
I keep turning it up (IBS set low-mid-high) and by this point he seems to realise it's something different b/c he's put his arm down and he's repeating 'Oh, thank-you' over and again while we walk back around the front of his car. He says the engine was overheating.
Lifting the hood was like opening an oven, hot air rushing up the raised hood and into the night sky. He said he thought he had a coolant leak, we could see the tank was empty.
A friend of his came over (I guess they were caravaning) and I say good-bye, asking the newcomer to make sure his buddy doesn't try and set his engine on fire again.

Best,
Linger


----------



## strinq (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah  the pun was fully intended.


----------



## Wiggle (Jul 2, 2009)

Me and 2 friends were walking back to a friends place around 2AM 2 nights ago. A group of 4 teenagers started walking behind us and started insulting us and trying to get into a fight. There were only 3 of us but we were significantly bigger (I was smallest at 200lbs) but still, you never really "win" in a scenario like that so why even try. Anyhow, we climb the last hill and they start to advance on us, as a last resort I pull out my k109 and blast them with 100%, getting most of them pretty well in the eyes. This stopped them at least for a few seconds (we decided not to run and instead just stood there), they looked a little stunned and they turned around and left while still talking tough. It was very weird, not sure if I really did the right thing but it was the only thing I could think of. I figured running was not a good option because it might just encourage them to chase us, and it would be easy for one of us to get isolated from the group and then have no chance of not getting hurt.


----------



## jcw122 (Jul 2, 2009)

Wiggle said:


> Me and 2 friends were walking back to a friends place around 2AM 2 nights ago. A group of 4 teenagers started walking behind us and started insulting us and trying to get into a fight. There were only 3 of us but we were significantly bigger (I was smallest at 200lbs) but still, you never really "win" in a scenario like that so why even try. Anyhow, we climb the last hill and they start to advance on us, as a last resort I pull out my k109 and blast them with 100%, getting most of them pretty well in the eyes. This stopped them at least for a few seconds (we decided not to run and instead just stood there), they looked a little stunned and they turned around and left while still talking tough. It was very weird, not sure if I really did the right thing but it was the only thing I could think of. I figured running was not a good option because it might just encourage them to chase us, and it would be easy for one of us to get isolated from the group and then have no chance of not getting hurt.



That does sound pretty awkward, glad it worked for you though!


----------



## Wiggle (Jul 2, 2009)

Plan B was to short circuit the Li-ion 16340 and throw it like a grenade We were pretty lucky it didn't escalate, could've gotten ugly.


----------



## xpawel18x (Jul 2, 2009)

Wiggle said:


> Me and 2 friends were walking back to a friends place around 2AM 2 nights ago. A group of 4 teenagers started walking behind us and started insulting us and trying to get into a fight. There were only 3 of us but we were significantly bigger (I was smallest at 200lbs) but still, you never really "win" in a scenario like that so why even try. Anyhow, we climb the last hill and they start to advance on us, as a last resort I pull out my k109 and blast them with 100%, getting most of them pretty well in the eyes. This stopped them at least for a few seconds (we decided not to run and instead just stood there), they looked a little stunned and they turned around and left while still talking tough. It was very weird, not sure if I really did the right thing but it was the only thing I could think of. I figured running was not a good option because it might just encourage them to chase us, and it would be easy for one of us to get isolated from the group and then have no chance of not getting hurt.


 
Man, I hate awkward "street" confrontations like that. Once a group of teenagers chased me and my friends (long story) down a hill through a wooded area. It was like 9:30 PM and it was pitch black, I had my E2DL in my hand the entire time, and I had to flicker it on and off every now and then so I don't trip, cuz I was running full of adrenaline down a wooded hill. My light helped me get down the hill safely and into my car. One of my friends wasn't as lucky though. They caught up to him, and tripped him, and his glasses fell off his face into the woods. Later I helped him look for them using my light. That was a cool night.:laughing:


----------



## f22shift (Jul 2, 2009)

xpawel18x said:


> Man, I hate awkward "street" confrontations like that. Once a group of teenagers chased me and my friends (long story) down a hill through a wooded area. It was like 9:30 PM and it was pitch black, I had my E2DL in my hand the entire time, and I had to flicker it on and off every now and then so I don't trip, cuz I was running full of adrenaline down a wooded hill. My light helped me get down the hill safely and into my car. One of my friends wasn't as lucky though. They caught up to him, and tripped him, and his glasses fell off his face into the woods. Later I helped him look for them using my light. That was a cool night.:laughing:


 

lesson is to be the fastest in the group it seems  same as when hiking in bear country.
surefire saves the day.
:twothumbs


----------



## jahxman (Jul 2, 2009)

I've had the experience several times of helping people after a movie or show look for something they've dropped under the seats.

They usually appear a bit baffled that I would carry a light with me but always appreciative for the help!


----------



## Wiggle (Jul 2, 2009)

I've also used my light to find my dropped keys after the movie credits, turns out they were in my pocket:thinking:


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 2, 2009)

Wiggle said:


> I've also used my light to find my dropped keys after the movie credits, turns out they were in my pocket:thinking:


Sounds like you really didn't need much throw at all to find them there...


----------



## jcw122 (Jul 2, 2009)

Wiggle said:


> I've also used my light to find my dropped keys after the movie credits, turns out they were in my pocket:thinking:



Well pockets are usually pretty dark, you never know what's down there!


----------



## KiwiMark (Jul 3, 2009)

I kinda wish there were more times when I could come to the rescue as 'super flashlight guy' - TBH it is not that common for someone to desperately need a flashlight. That is why most people don't carry one. That is why there are times people get caught out - they don't need a flashlight so they don't carry one, then one day they DO need a flashlight, but they don't carry one.

The one time my flashlight was really helpful was when I went to a motorcycle rally - I got there mid afternoon and set up my tent. It was hot so I went and bought some cold alcohol, an icecream and more alcohol. I relaxed and enjoyed myself - walked around and took photos of the other bikes and watched the games. Then after dark some guys arrived and started setting up their tent - they had a car's headlights shining on them and one guy with a weak torch. I grabbed my ROP low Mag2D and wondered over. The headlights were kinda limited because they weren't moved around to where they needed the light (not as easy to move a car around as a hand held torch. Anyway the ROP is nice and bright and I was able to move it about to give them light where they needed. I was talking to one of them the next day and he said "oh, you were the guy that helped us out with a torch last night - thanks mate!" It is nice to be able to help someone! :thumbsup:


----------



## mickielli15 (Jul 3, 2009)

I am living in 3rd floor in old house in middle-sized town. There is no elevator, so my visitors have to go up to my flat trough long spiral-based stairs. The stairs are opposite my flat. But, the house light is working only one minute from switching it on, then switch off itself. But the time to go down/up is longer - so visitors are surprised by dark in the middle of stairs. Oh, I like that moment :twothumbs, because exactly in that moment I am starting to switch on my WE Rattler P7, and, trough windows (stairs are behind its own windows) I am showing the way for the visitors trapped in dark. They are always surprised, how powerful can be "some LED torch"... BTW, distance from my flat to stairs is around 100 feet, which is for my Rattler simple job, even its wide, floody, smooth beam is ideal for help like that. Normally, on that stairs I am using LD01 SS, but directly from flat is better Rattler P7, of course :thumbsup:. I have many others examples of helping by flashlight, like you all, flashaholics. Have a nice time to all.


----------



## John_Galt (Jul 3, 2009)

This morning (1:00 A.M.) my delegation from PA started to pack our bus to head home fromth Black mountains of North Carolina, Conference on National Affairs. Our bus was literally at the bottom of the mountain, ~1/8 mile down some very dark, twisty and steep roads. My LD20 was very useful for helping us move in groups with our luggage (5 days of formal business attire, heavy), from the dorm rooms to the lobby (only outside stairwells, sort of like fire escapes, inadequately lit), and down the roads to the bus. I also helped a few random delegates from other states find items they had dropped. 
I find it amazing just how dark the mountains can be, when surrounded by tall pines, and oak trees, and no street lights.
I saw one bus driver for another delegation was using a flashlight as well. It appeared to be very blue, and floody, so it was probably a 3xAAA, 9 LED light. But still better than the stars... (which were amazing, BTW). I only got one comment from anybody, "why do you have a flashlight with you?" Said a girl, as I'm helping her look for a pair of black shoes on black asphalt, in the middle of the Black Mountains of North Carolina, surrounded by 50+ foot tall old growth pines, and oak trees, and not a single streetlight for half a mile. oo: We found her shoes, they were underneat a small hedge, ~3 feet from where she "left" them.


----------



## KiwiMark (Jul 3, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> "why do you have a flashlight with you?" Said a girl, as I'm helping her



Answer if she's ugly: 
"Because it is sometimes dark which seems to happen just about every night!"
or
"The better question is why don't YOU have a flashlight with you?"

Answer if she's pretty (and single, best if you are single as well): "Just on the off chance that I may get to help a beautiful woman in need!"


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 3, 2009)

Kiwi, there _are_ some women who read these forums, ya know...


----------



## KiwiMark (Jul 3, 2009)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Kiwi, there _are_ some women who read these forums, ya know...



Oops, just realized that for the first option I had meant to put: 
If as attractive as she is you are already in a committed relationship and you feel no need to be overly tactful then: . . .

I hope no one took offence at my typo.


----------

